

TechStars Model Seed Funding Documents - zaveri
http://www.techstars.org/2009/02/07/techstars-model-seed-funding-documents/

======
sachinag
Ah, fuck. Now I have to do a compare and contrast to the YC model docs.

[EDIT] Here it is: <http://www.sachinagarwal.com/quick-compare-and-contrast-
of>

[EDIT 2]: Here's the HN thread on my submission of my analysis of the YC
documents back when: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=283469>

~~~
wastedbrains
What differences did you find?

~~~
sachinag
Different feel, same instrument is all.

Again, these aren't the documents that YC and TS use for their admitted
companies; these are the docs for the round _after_ that. These are actually
more useful than the internal YC/TS documents, since you can use these
documents for your discussions with angel investors outside of a YC/TS
program.

Again, I prefer the Techstars documents because they're more similar to
standard Series A/B/C VC documents that I saw in my prior life as a lowly VC
Analyst (still bitter I didn't negotiate the Associate title). But thanks to
both Y Combinator and Techstars for releasing this stuff. They're both much,
much better than the model NVCA documents for a potential angel round. You
can't go wrong with either.

------
mattmaroon
What is left for TechStars to copy from Y Combinator? The only thing I can
think of is Paul and Jessica's baby, and the logistics behind that are scary.

~~~
ivankirigin
More early stage venture firms is a good things. Copying good things, like
open legal docs, is a good thing. The only thing I've heard I didn't like was
setting deadlines to exclude YC, and I haven't heard definitive specifics on
that.

~~~
mattmaroon
Well, ask around and you'll hear some other things.

~~~
alabut
I've met a couple of techstars companies in the last year and haven't heard
any negatives yet - are you being intentionally vague to cover up for a friend
or can you get more specific with your complaints?

~~~
andrewhyde
I would love to hear more, if there are actual complaints. We have been very
open.

Matt, anything we can address? We have been hearing a very constant and vague
2 year record of your thoughts (appreciated).

~~~
rms
The biggest complaint is that they interview and accept companies before YC
and like YC, require an immediate decision. So if you get accepted into
Techstars you have to tell them yes or no before your YC interivew.

~~~
andrewhyde
I see.

The date for the TechStars program is set by the summer session for the local
universities. The rental market revolves around this, and our program is set
up to make it easy to find a sublet/ not conflict with the University
scheduling etc (and not to block candidates from applying or attending any
other program).

Also, we don't require an immediate decision. We encourage our teams to check
in with their friends and families to make sure it is a great fit.

